# هل يمكن ان تتزوجي من كان حبيب صديقتك ؟



## اوريجانوس المصري (8 مارس 2014)

*جاءت في بالي فكرة غريبه وحبيت اخد رائكم

للشباب 

هل يمكن ان تتزوج من كانت حبيبه صديقك ؟
*
*والشابات
هل يمكن ان تتزوجي من كان حبيب صديقتك ؟

ولماذا ؟

*
*هل لو العلاقه بينهم انتهت نهائي هل الذكريات تنتهي ؟!

وهل الصديق يستطيع ان ينسي ذكريات صديقه مع حبيبته ويقول مافيش اي حاجة جوايا عادي ؟
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 مارس 2014)

*اكيد طبعا لا مينفعش انى اتجوز واحد كان بيحب صديقتى 
لان انا وصديقتى هنفضل لينا علاقة ببعض طول الوقت 
ولو اتجوزته هيبقى الامر صعب جدا 
علينا احنا التلاتة 
وساعتها هلاقى نظرات بينهم انا مش حباها 
طب وعلى ايه وجع القلب ده من الاول *​


----------



## naderkhalil (8 مارس 2014)

_*هو غلط بس بيحصل ، الانسان لما مشاعره هى تكون اللى بتحركه ممكن يعمل حاجات كتير غلط و يرجع يندم ، 
للاسف يبقى مغمض عينيه و يعمل نفسه شايف ، بس بعد الجواز بيعرف انه اخد اكبر مقلب فى حياته ان هو اتجوز اصلا  ههههههههههههههه . *_


----------



## انت شبعي (8 مارس 2014)

مستحيل طبعا
لان دي خيانة لصديقتي
سؤال رائع استاذي
كل الفرح لقلبك


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (8 مارس 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اكيد طبعا لا مينفعش انى اتجوز واحد كان بيحب صديقتى
> لان انا وصديقتى هنفضل لينا علاقة ببعض طول الوقت
> ولو اتجوزته هيبقى الامر صعب جدا
> علينا احنا التلاتة
> ...



حتي لو درجة الثقه بينهم كبيرة ان الموضوه كان وانتهي ؟!!

وهل البنت تقدر تنسي انه كان حبيب صديقتها وتكمل ولا بتختلف ؟


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (8 مارس 2014)

naderkhalil قال:


> _*هو غلط بس بيحصل ، الانسان لما مشاعره هى تكون اللى بتحركه ممكن يعمل حاجات كتير غلط و يرجع يندم ،
> للاسف يبقى مغمض عينيه و يعمل نفسه شايف ، بس بعد الجواز بيعرف انه اخد اكبر مقلب فى حياته ان هو اتجوز اصلا  ههههههههههههههه . *_



هههههه لية هو الزواج وحش اوي كدة
يندم علي الزواج ولا علي انه اختار هذا الشخص ؟!


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 مارس 2014)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> حتي لو درجة الثقه بينهم كبيرة ان الموضوه كان وانتهي ؟!!
> 
> وهل البنت تقدر تنسي انه كان حبيب صديقتها وتكمل ولا بتختلف ؟


*حتى لو درجة الثقة كبيرة 
هيفضل الشك موجود فى اى تصرف يحصل من الطرفين 
حتى لو كان تصرف عادى هيتاخد على انه تاثير شىء من الماضى 
اكيد مش هتنسى 
وعلشان ماعممش اكيد فى حالات بتختلف من شخص للتانى *​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (8 مارس 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> مستحيل طبعا
> لان دي خيانة لصديقتي
> سؤال رائع استاذي
> كل الفرح لقلبك



حتي لو ترك بعضهم وانتي تعرفي هذه القصه انها قديمه ؟


----------



## انت شبعي (9 مارس 2014)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> حتي لو ترك بعضهم وانتي تعرفي هذه القصه انها قديمه ؟


حتى لو كانت قصة قديمة
مجرد التفكير في ان الشخص اللي انا هرتبط بيه دة كان حبيب صديقتي هيخليني احس اني باخد حاجة مش من حقي
طب حتى هعزم صاحبتي على فرحي بأي وش
هتبقى صعبة بجد
و حتى لو صاحبتي جت تزورنا في البيت و شافته اكيد غصب عنها و عنه هيفتكروا الحب القديم
و لو الحب ما بينهم مات اكيد هيفتكروا العشرة و الذكريات
دي وجهة نظري


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 مارس 2014)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *جاءت في بالي فكرة غريبه وحبيت اخد رائكم*​
> 
> *للشباب *​
> *هل يمكن ان تتزوج من كانت حبيبه صديقك ؟*​
> ...


 
 لا طبعا موضوع منتهى و مقفول ...


----------



## +ماريا+ (9 مارس 2014)

لا طبعا لانه خطيب صديقتى يعنى اخويا 
وحتى لو كان قصه قديمه وكل واحد راح لحاله بما انها صديقتى 
هكون عارفه كل حاجه عنه من وجهة نظر صديقتى 
اكيد مش هطلع العيب فيها 
فيه هو طبعا وانا اكيد هصدقها هى اكتر منه 
علشان كده استحاله


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 مارس 2014)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *جاءت في بالي فكرة غريبه وحبيت اخد رائكم
> 
> 
> والشابات
> ...


*

حبيب صديقتى ؟

مممممممممممممممممممم

لا جيب التفاصيل و أنا أرد عليك

سابوا بعض ليه ؟ 

هو كان بيحبها و لا هى اللى كانت بتحبه 

يعنى كان حب من طرف واحد و لا كان قصة حب و لا بس كان اعجاب و لا كان جواز صالونات و لا إيه الحوكاية ؟​*


----------



## naderkhalil (9 مارس 2014)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> هههههه لية هو الزواج وحش اوي كدة
> يندم علي الزواج ولا علي انه اختار هذا الشخص ؟!



هو الجواز مش وحش طبعا ، لان ربنا هو اللى عمله و ربنا مش بيعمل حاجه وحشه ابدا ، بس احنا اللى بنختار غلط و بنتصرف غلط و بالتالى نقع فى شر اعمالنا 

طبعا الانسان ممكن يجوز مش بس حبيبة صديقه دى ممكن يجوز مرات صديقه كمان !! 
لما الشهوه هى اللى بتسيطر و العقل بيقف ، خلاص افعل ما شئت !!
لدرجة ان الانسان بينكر وجود ربنا اصلا لمجرد ان هو عنده شهوه و ضميره بيتعبه !! يقولك مفيش حاجه اسمها ربنا و انه مش موجود علشان يعمل اللى نفسه فيه بدون ما حد يحاسبه .. 

يبقى ممكن يجوز حبيبة صديقه و لا لآ ؟؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 مارس 2014)

*اعرف واحد فسخ خطوبته بواحده واتجوز اختها والحياه عادي جدا *​


----------



## انت شبعي (9 مارس 2014)

naderkhalil قال:


> هو الجواز مش وحش طبعا ، لان ربنا هو اللى عمله و ربنا مش بيعمل حاجه وحشه ابدا ، بس احنا اللى بنختار غلط و بنتصرف غلط و بالتالى نقع فى شر اعمالنا
> 
> طبعا الانسان ممكن يجوز مش بس حبيبة صديقه دى ممكن يجوز مرات صديقه كمان !!
> لما الشهوه هى اللى بتسيطر و العقل بيقف ، خلاص افعل ما شئت !!
> ...


 طب دة بالنسبة للولد
لكن بالنسبة للبنت متهيالي بتفرق
البنت صعب تتجوز حبيب صديقها
طبعا مش كل البنات بس اقصد لو هي بنت مخلصة لاصدقاءها لا يمكن تعمل كدة
بس لو هي مصاحباها مصلحة عادي ممكن تتجوز حبيبها او خطيبها كمان


----------



## naderkhalil (9 مارس 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> طب دة بالنسبة للولد
> لكن بالنسبة للبنت متهيالي بتفرق
> البنت صعب تتجوز حبيب صديقها
> طبعا مش كل البنات بس اقصد لو هي بنت مخلصة لاصدقاءها لا يمكن تعمل كدة
> بس لو هي مصاحباها مصلحة عادي ممكن تتجوز حبيبها او خطيبها كمان



للاسف كل حاجه ممكنه النهارده !! و الدليل على كده ان بنات كتير اووى سابوا اهاليهم و اخواتهم و حتى المسيح استغنوا عنه و قالوا مش عاوزينه علشان شاب لا يساوى نكله !!

ياريت كلنا نحكم عقلنا قبل مشاعرنا و قبل دى كله الواحد يطلب مشورة ربنا لان ربنا عارف القلوب اللى فيها .


----------



## انت شبعي (9 مارس 2014)

naderkhalil قال:


> للاسف كل حاجه ممكنه النهارده !! و الدليل على كده ان بنات كتير اووى سابوا اهاليهم و اخواتهم و حتى المسيح استغنوا عنه و قالوا مش عاوزينه علشان شاب لا يساوى نكله !!
> 
> ياريت كلنا نحكم عقلنا قبل مشاعرنا و قبل دى كله الواحد يطلب مشورة ربنا لان ربنا عارف القلوب اللى فيها .


 مظبوط كلامك
دة بيحصل فعلا 
و مش هقولك ان فيه ناس ايمانها قوي و لا يمكن تسيب المسيح و كل الكلام دة
عشان زي ما بيقولوا فعلا ما يقع الا الشاطر 
و المثل دة صحيح جدا و انا مؤمنة بيه جدا


----------



## zaki (10 مارس 2014)

*انا شابف  انة عادى  خالص  ومفيش مشكلة

و اللي سبق أكل النبق  ( ودا مثل )

وكفاية انة أسمه جواز   ولا  ايه ؟


ومحدش يقولى دا رأي الولاد بس البنات لاء

لان عالم المشاهير بيقول كل حاجه
​*


----------



## soul & life (10 مارس 2014)

فى فرق كان خطيبها  ولا كان حبيبها ؟؟!! تختلف كتير
كتير بتحصل خطوبة بالعقل فقط ودى ممكن متمش وبتتنسى بالفعل انما الحب صعب ويكاد يكون مستحيل يتنسى


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 مارس 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]مبدئياً كدة أى بنت ( خلقها ربنا ) بتحب تحس*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أن خطيبها – حبيبها – جوزها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فضلها ويُفضلها على نساء العالمين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مين هما بقى نساء العالمين دول ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أمه – أخته – حبيبته السابقة – جارته – جارتها - زميلته – زميلتها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ساب كل دول وجرى وراها هى ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]أما عن صديقتها فستُردد بكل جفاء وأستهزاء[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( اللى أخدته القرعة تاخده أم الشعور ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (10 مارس 2014)

مارياماريا قال:


> لا طبعا لانه خطيب صديقتى يعنى اخويا
> وحتى لو كان قصه قديمه وكل واحد راح لحاله بما انها صديقتى
> هكون عارفه كل حاجه عنه من وجهة نظر صديقتى



رائك عجبني جدا 
بس للاسف مش فهمت اخر جزء المعني المقصود منه


> اكيد مش هطلع العيب فيها
> فيه هو طبعا وانا اكيد هصدقها هى اكتر منه
> علشان كده استحاله


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (10 مارس 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *حبيب صديقتى ؟
> 
> مممممممممممممممممممم
> 
> ...



سوسه يا ايريني
لا دي مجرد قصه سمعتها وحبيت اسمع تعليقاتكم عليها 
ربنا ما يسمح اخد حبيبه صديق لي ولا افكر فيها 



> *سابوا بعض ليه ؟ *



*مشاكل في العائله وغير متفاقين فكريا في امور كثيرة في نهاية القصه*

* 



			هو كان بيحبها و لا هى اللى كانت بتحبه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الحب مشترك بس بنسب ولكنه انتهي بمرور الايام انتهي من الظاهر وظلت مشاعر مستمره داخلهم بين الحين والاخر





يعنى كان حب من طرف واحد و لا كان قصة حب و لا بس كان اعجاب و لا كان جواز صالونات و لا إيه الحوكاية ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


حب وارتباط لكن فشل لاسباب كثيرة

*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (10 مارس 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *اعرف واحد فسخ خطوبته بواحده واتجوز اختها والحياه عادي جدا *​


*
طيب بيتعامل  ازاي مع خطيبته الاول (اخت مراته)
ومراته بتعامل معاهم ازاي مع اختها (وزوجها لم تكون موجودة معاهم حتي في مجرد النظرات بينهم

وهل دا ثقه ام تكبير ام مش فارقه *


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (10 مارس 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> طب دة بالنسبة للولد
> لكن بالنسبة للبنت متهيالي بتفرق
> البنت صعب تتجوز حبيب صديقها
> طبعا مش كل البنات بس اقصد لو هي بنت مخلصة لاصدقاءها لا يمكن تعمل كدة
> بس لو هي مصاحباها مصلحة عادي ممكن تتجوز حبيبها او خطيبها كمان



*طيب لو الصداقه بينهم انتهي لاي اسباب تنفع البنت تاخد خطيب صديقتها ؟؟؟*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (10 مارس 2014)

zaki قال:


> *انا شابف  انة عادى  خالص  ومفيش مشكلة
> 
> و اللي سبق أكل النبق  ( ودا مثل )
> 
> ...


*
فكرة السؤال ينفع ولا صعب ولا مستحيل؟

لو حصل هل هايكون في تعامل بين الثلاث اطراف؟

ولو في تعامل هل هايكون في ثقه بينهم هم الثلاثه ؟*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (10 مارس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> فى فرق كان خطيبها  ولا كان حبيبها ؟؟!! تختلف كتير
> كتير بتحصل خطوبة بالعقل فقط ودى ممكن متمش وبتتنسى بالفعل انما الحب صعب ويكاد يكون مستحيل يتنسى



*لو خطوبة بالحب وفشلت لاي اسباب تنفع ؟

لو حب لم يحدث خطوبة تنفع؟*

*هل لو العلاقه بينهم انتهت نهائي هل الذكريات تنتهي ؟!*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (10 مارس 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]مبدئياً كدة أى بنت ( خلقها ربنا ) بتحب تحس*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أن خطيبها – حبيبها – جوزها *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]فضلها ويُفضلها على نساء العالمين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مين هما بقى نساء العالمين دول ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أمه – أخته – حبيبته السابقة – جارته – جارتها - زميلته – زميلتها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ساب كل دول وجرى وراها هى ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​ [/FONT]


*كلامك صح 
**ولكن هل هي تنسي ذكرياتهم مهما كانت ؟
وتنسي ذكرياتها مهما كانت ؟*




> *[FONT="]أما عن صديقتها فستُردد بكل جفاء وأستهزاء[/FONT][/B][/CENTER]
> [/CENTER]
> [CENTER][CENTER][B][FONT="]( اللى أخدته القرعة تاخده أم الشعور ) [/FONT]*​



ماذا يكون شعورها ؟

*لم تذكر شعور الولد في هذه الحالات ؟
*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 مارس 2014)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *كلامك صح
> **ولكن هل هي تنسي ذكرياتهم مهما كانت ؟
> وتنسي ذكرياتها مهما كانت ؟*
> *لم تذكر شعور الولد في هذه الحالات ؟
> *


 *[FONT=&quot]بالنسبة للولد دة بيكون صديق مُقرب للأتنين*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وغالباً ما بتكون البنت بتحكى له وتشكى له ...وتفضفض له[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بيحصل نوع من الأنجذاب أو الراحة فى الحديث ..يتحول على ما يبدو الى حُب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]علاقة متنيلة بستين نيلة مصيرها فشل ذريع ... مع أستثناءات أكيد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بالنسبة للبنت بتكون علاقة تشفّى أو الأحساس بالأنتصار الأنثوى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن مستحيييييييييييييييل تنسى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ما فيش ست ولا بنت على وجه الكرة الأرضية تنسى أى حاجة متعلقة بالراجل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأيضاً هناك أستثناءات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( ما عدا النسيان طبعاً )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## +ماريا+ (10 مارس 2014)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> رائك عجبني جدا
> بس للاسف مش فهمت اخر جزء المعني المقصود منه




المقصود انها هتكون فى عين نفسها 
هى الملاك المظلوم 
وهو الوحش المفترى وانها الحمدلله خلصت منه 
وبما انها صاحبتى هصدق كلامها
 حتى لو كان مش صحيح 
ولو هو حاول يقنعنى بعكس كده 
مش ممكن اقتنع ولا اصدقه
لانى  هصدق صاحبتى طبعا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 مارس 2014)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *
> طيب بيتعامل  ازاي مع خطيبته الاول (اخت مراته)
> ومراته بتعامل معاهم ازاي مع اختها (وزوجها لم تكون موجودة معاهم حتي في مجرد النظرات بينهم
> 
> وهل دا ثقه ام تكبير ام مش فارقه *



*طبعا انا مش عايش معاهم 
بس اللي شوفته ان الاخ المفسوخ خطوبتها هي اللي كانت ماسكه الشمعه في الكنيسه 
وفي القاعه جالها انبهار عصبي من كتر الرقص :smil12:
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (10 مارس 2014)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *طيب لو الصداقه بينهم انتهي لاي اسباب تنفع البنت تاخد خطيب صديقتها ؟؟؟*


 لو الصداقة ما بين الصديقة و صديقتها انتهت ينفع تاخد حبيب صديقها اعتقد لا بردو مينفعش
عشان هو كان اسمه حبيب صديقتها او حبيب اللي كانت في يوم من الايام صديقتها
و العشرة و العيش و الملح بيجبروا عليها انها تصونهم و تعمل حساب للصداقة اللي كانت ما بينهم في يوم من الايام
دة اللي المفروض يحصل بس بيني و بينك دة مجرد كلام و محدش بيطبقه مع الاسف


----------



## soul & life (10 مارس 2014)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *لو خطوبة بالحب وفشلت لاي اسباب تنفع ؟
> 
> لو حب لم يحدث خطوبة تنفع؟*
> 
> *هل لو العلاقه بينهم انتهت نهائي هل الذكريات تنتهي ؟!*​



الحب مبيتنسااش مستحيل لو كان حب حقيقى انه يتنسى والذكريات مبتتمحاش
لو كانت خطوبة عن حب او حب  ومتمتش خطوبة  فصعب اى انسانة عاقلة تقبل بكده
عارف احيانا بتحصل خطوبة صالونات او مجرد اعجاب طاير والظروف تهىْ بارتباط هنا ممكن نقول محصلش حب مفيش ارتباط قوى وقتها عادى دا محصلش نصيب
ومكنش فى حب اصلا ولا حتى ذكريات يتبكى عنها لانه مكنش فى وفاق
انما لو قصة حب وارتباط عاطفى وذكريات لا تمحى  صعب جدااااااااااااااااا


----------



## bent el noor (10 مارس 2014)

لا طبعا ماينفعش لانه زى ما اسمة من كان حبيب صديقتك ( وسابها علشانى ) 
ممكن ياخد نفس اللقب تانى وتالت ورابع 
والموضوع ده كمان هايبقى حساس قوى واكيد هافقد الصديقه ( اكيد اكيد يعنى ) 
وعلى ايه ده كله ( من قلة الرجالة يعنى ههههههههههه)


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 مارس 2014)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> سوسه يا ايريني
> لا دي مجرد قصه سمعتها وحبيت اسمع تعليقاتكم عليها
> ربنا ما يسمح اخد حبيبه صديق لي ولا افكر فيها
> 
> ...



*طالما حب و إرتباط و كدة 
ممكن أخاف أرتبط بيه
ليه؟

أخاف يكون شايفها فيا ( على إعتبار إننا كنا صديقتين و إحتمال تكون صفاتنا مشتركة):dntknw:
أخاف يكون بيحركها أو بيغيظها بيا و يقوموا راجعين لبعض و آخد أنا خازوق (يعنى كأنى كوبرى) - مش إيه يا خويا التعبيرات الهندسية الل نازلة ترف ديه - خازوق & كوبرى :smil13:
أخاف إن سبب فك الخطوبة يتحل فيرجعوا لبعض
أخاف من نظراتهم لبعض لو إتقابلوا - أنا غيورة بطبعى العفاريت هتركبنى:ranting:
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 مارس 2014)

*



			هل يمكن ان تتزوجي من كان حبيب صديقتك ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لأ طبعا مش من قلة الرجاله يعني هتجوز حبيب صحبتي
ولا هو كان خرطو الخراط واتمدد مات ؟!!

*


> *ولماذا ؟*


*لان ماينفعش ابدا اتجوز اللي كانت صحبتي بتحبه وهو بيحبها
اصل لما نتقابل احنا ال3 في اي مكان هتكون نظرتنا لبعض عامله ازاي ؟
اكيد هتكون صعبه اوي وهيكون الامر محرج جداا
حتي لو كانت العلاقه مابنهم انتهت بالفعل زي ماحضرتك بتقول

*


> هل لو العلاقه بينهم انتهت نهائي هل الذكريات تنتهي ؟!


*العلاقه ممكن تنتهي شئ عادي جدا وبيحصل
انما الذكريات تنتهي ؟؟!! اعتقد انها صعبه اووووي !
عايزة اقول لحضرتك ان كل شئ ممكن يموت
حتي الحب نفسه ممكن يموت
(الا الذكريات ) 
عمرها اطول من عمر الشحروره صباح شخصيا*


----------

